# Doesn't want to work on things but won't end it either?!



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

What are your thoughts on someone whose married, but does not want to work on the marriage to try to save it, but yet they won't leave? 
I'm sure some stay for the kids sake or for financial issues, but what if those weren't the issues? They don't want to work on 
things to save the marriage but they won't leave/end it either? Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Since you're posting in the Sex forum, I'll go out on a limb and guess that your spouse doesn't want sex as often as you, doesn't want to work at improving your sex life, and is happy to stay married. Here's a news flash... Your spouse is happy because their needs are being met. Aside from listening to nagging every once in awhile, they are getting everything they want from the "marriage". They've got a good friend, a co-parent for the kids, everything they want. So why would they want a divorce? They're perfectly happy.

Just my $0.02...

C


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

^ agree...this situation plays out in minor variations all the time. Unfortunately.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

They are happy with the way things are. It takes a huge amount of effort to change - its easier to accept things as is. Perhaps your spouse wants you to change and be like them and then you would both be happy (in their opinion.)
Change is scary - sometimes the devil you know is better than the one you don't know.

Those are the reasons that come to mind.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Actually this is supposed to be in the general discussion forum. It was late when I posted
this and I guess I hit the wrong button. If the mods could move it it would be much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

